Ask HN: What are the best brain-interface devices that a consumer can buy rn? - tn_
======
thedevindevops
The open EEG project lists some open source EEG hardware and _ahem_ 'Active
Electrodes':

[http://openeeg.sourceforge.net/doc/hw/](http://openeeg.sourceforge.net/doc/hw/)

------
tobylane
A keyboard. It's the best in terms of correctness. What meaning of best are
you thinking of?

~~~
AwesomeFaic
I'm guessing they mean EEG monitors or similar hardware

